# Perfect Little Girl



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here she is. The daughter I never had!
It may be hard to tell from the picture but I painted skull and cross bones all over the rocking horse.


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Oh man how cool is that! nice


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hahaha i like it! The crossbones are such pretty colors you don't even notice and then you look closer. It's great!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Awwww... she looks just like you!


----------



## Samhain (May 28, 2007)

That's cool. I have to know how you made it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

She is cute....and wicked.


----------



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

that is great! i absolutely love what you did with the eyes!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I need to say that I can't take credit for the doll herself. I found her at Michaels and she's a Gemmy product. I added the tiara and rocking horse.
She was activated by a button on her arm which I've hacked so I can activate her from 20 feet away. I originally wanted her on a bicycle but I loved the idea of the skull and cross bones on the horse. I still have to make a rocking mechanism for it but I may save that for a later date.

She says 5 phrases.
1) You're not going in there are you? MUAHAHAHA!
2) I'd turn back if I were you! MUAHAHAHA!
3) I don't think you really want to come this way. MUAHAHAHA!
4) BEWARE! MUAHAHAHA!
5) This is not the direction you want to go! MUAHAHAHA! 

All of these phrases are perfect because she's going to be placed on the walkway up to the house.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very cool, Hauntie!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Very cool indeed! If I had space left I'd get one myself.

Nice touch with the horse


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

That's great. Cute and creepy all in one horrible little bundle.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice i love it


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I thought the doll was great except for the push button activation - glad you found a way around it! She's pretty creepy... the horse is great.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Now thats my kinda kid


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

She's so sweet ..... wickedly sweet! Love it!


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

She's very, umm, cute!
Love her and her horse.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats good ...
all the pretty colors are deceiving ..haha


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Consider this stolen.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice, and yes you should animate it, that would top it off.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You found that at Michael's? How'd I miss that one? Nice find! My daughter would have loved that.


----------

